# Don's going to have my ass for this one.



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/v/2771968499254

OMG!!! Dogs on the couch!!!! And being rambunctious....shame on me.


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

its ok my dog sleeps on/in the bed I wake up at 0400 and he is stretched out beside me


I really dont mind. He hasnt started stealing the covers YET


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

Ya, in my younger years, I slept alot on the floor....don't remember but there were always photos to prove it.

So, what the hell, if the dog ends up on the bed...I guess I deserve it....lol 


I agree with Jon....as long as they don't steal the blankees or teddy bears....lol \\/


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Your dog your, furniture James. Doesn't bother me a bit. I have dogs in the house occasionally also. Jack was in the house all the time. I got a lot of room for em ouside for training and playing. Just different strokes.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas H. Elliott said:


> Ya, in my younger years, I slept alot on the floor..../QUOTE]
> 
> I've slept in a mattress on the floor for twenty years on account of my bad back. Nothing like a nice warm Dobermann for the lumbago


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

GOT 8 dogs 5 sleep on the bed with me sometimes 6 ,, no worries !


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

all those dogs four legged?


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

yup ,, hubby sleeps on couch or in spare bed when he comes home,, works out of town month at a time...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> yup ,, hubby sleeps on couch or in spare bed when he comes home,, works out of town month at a time...


WHat the????

seems like the dogs could get off the bed when he is there...dude works for a month out of town, to come home and sleep on the couch????


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Its JUST SLEEPING lol , the rest is all good in the hood, we dont Sleep well together ,,


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tammy,

I'm torn between saying TMI and asking for video proof ;-)


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

tooo funny !


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I sure don't get the dogs in bed stuff. 

To each his own.I still remember the night it was pouring down rain, hubby let the dogs out. 

Beau, still learning house rules, ran through the red mud and some dog shit then came flying into the bed landing right on top of me.

Not a good way to wake up.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for sharing the vid James...speedy one there....


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Joby... I am a bit excited about this guy.


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

All tuckered out


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> Its JUST SLEEPING lol , the rest is all good in the hood, we dont Sleep well together ,,


Can't imagine why!


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

James,

Your neighbors must LOVE you.  lol


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> James,
> 
> Your neighbors must LOVE you.  lol


Actually we have one A-hole behind us, threaten to shoot our female while she was 6 weeks prego. Accused us of teaching the dog to jump the fence and shit in his yard....boy is he stupid....I was just throwing it over the fence. LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Actually we have one A-hole behind us, threaten to shoot our female while she was 6 weeks prego. Accused us of teaching the dog to jump the fence and shit in his yard....boy is he stupid....I was just throwing it over the fence. LOL


ha ha ha  now that was funny....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James,

You throw dog crap in your neighbors yard and He's the A hole?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When my neighbor in the old place started letting his dog (nerv bag GSD) crap in my front yard every morning I asked all in the family to have it stop. I just tossed a pile on their front porch while the man was peeking through the blinds watching me. They got rid of the dog after that.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> James,
> 
> You throw dog crap in your neighbors yard and He's the A hole?


I was just joking. He did accuse me though of teaching the dog to jump to fence to shit in his yard.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

did the dog ever jump the fence into his yard?


----------

